# Mods



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, i wanna get a spoiler for my 325 ci? how much would one cost already painted? who would install it?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmerguy2006 said:


> *Ok, i wanna get a spoiler for my 325 ci?*


Why?


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Mods*

Yea why? The only spoiler that is acceptable on a BMW IMO is the M3 lip spoiler


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Mods*



Closer said:


> *Yea why? The only spoiler that is acceptable on a BMW IMO is the M3 lip spoiler *


I wasn't thinking a wing, just onw of the smaller hamann spoilers, 1 step larger than the M3 lip spoiler. I just think my car is missing something looks-wise


----------

